# Early Spring sights



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

So it is unseasonably warm here right now. Day time highs? All I know is that the snow is going very fast. Good and bad for the bees. They are about a month ahead of schedule. If we get a cold snap going to be dicey. I am not counting my chickens yet, however, all so far have survived but one single which was a toss up anyhow. I I know there are some weak ones, how weak, unsure until i start to rip into them in a couple of weeks. Any how, here are some pics.

So far, much better than last year. Last year, no life from this yard


http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/IMG_0015-1.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/IMG_0001.jpg

My single
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/IMG_0016-1.jpg


same single
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/IMG_0004-1.jpg


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Outstanding! Wish I would have gotten that much snow all winter. Unless we get rain, it is going to be seriously dry here. Did you pull frames on that single to check brood?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

No, I pulled out no brood frames on any hives. I did however pull out some honey frames and scratch them upen and place them close to the cluster on the hives which seemed weaker. This is unseasonabley warm weather here. Trying not to take any risks. Still gets cold at night. They are calling for weather in the teens next week so I think i will start poking in them then. Right now just making sure they have some feed accessible


----------

